# Core i3 2310M or i3 380M faster?



## legenderycity (Jun 9, 2009)

I saw 2 laptops 1 with Core i3 2310M while the other is with Core i3 380M. In terms of performance the 380M outperforms the 2310M but why are they at the same price? Same goes for the i5 480M and the i5 2410M. Is there something I don't know?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Is the rest of the hardware identical?


----------



## legenderycity (Jun 9, 2009)

Tyree said:


> Is the rest of the hardware identical?


Yes except for graphics.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Which has the faster graphics chip?


----------



## legenderycity (Jun 9, 2009)

Tyree said:


> Which has the faster graphics chip?


The i3 2310M has Radeon 6470M while the i3 380M has Radeon 5650M. But what I don't get is the 2310M is clocked at only 2.1GHz while the i3 380M is clocked at 2.53GHz and why are they at the same price?


----------



## ccie5000 (May 6, 2011)

The 3xxM is the older Arrandale architecture, while the 2xx0M is the newer Sandy Bridge architecture. As far as I can tell, both are dual core, with integrated DDR3 memory controllers, Direct Media Interface on the processor, integrated GPU (unused on your laptops?), 256 KB L2 cache per core, 3MB shared L3 cache, and have 35W thermal design power. About the only difference might be Sandy Bridge support for Advanced Vector Extensions.

I'm guessing, but maybe the newer/slower CPU is more expensive just because it's newer. Given the virtually identical specifications, about the only differentiating factor seems to be clock speed. I'd expect the older CPU with the faster clock to perform proportionally better than the newer CPU with the slower clock.


----------

